# Nano-Hologramm entwickelt



## Gamer090 (20. Mai 2017)

Hi zusammen

Ein australisch-chinesisches Forscherteam hat ein Hologramm entwickelt das 1000mal dünner als ein menschliches Haar ist, es lässt sich ohne 3D Brille betrachten. 
Der Betrachter kann ein bewegtes Bild ohne 3D Brille als Hologramm betrachten von allen Seiten. 
Der Trick besteht darin, die Wellenphase des Lichts zu verändern, durch gezielte Phasenverschiebung ergibt sich ein drei dimensionaler Eindruck.

Die Forscher arbeiten jetzt an der Herstellung eines festen Dünnschichtmaterials das auf einem LCD Bildschirm abgelegt werden kann und die Darstellung der Hologramme ermöglicht.
Die Integration von Hologrammen in Alltagselektronik würde die Bildschirmgrösse irrelevant werden lassen, mit einem Pop-up 3D Hologramm lässt sich so eine Fülle von Daten darstellen die sonst nicht auf ein Smartphone passen würden.

Quelle: n-tv

------

Tolle Entwicklung  aber wird noch eine Weile dauern bis es Marktreif ist, was es kostet steht auch nicht im Artikel drin. Anfangs wird es sicherlich sehr teuer werden aber mit der Zeit könnte es gut sein das jeder zu Hause und unterwegs Hologramme nutzt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Mai 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Der Betrachter kann ein bewegtes Bild ohne 3D Brille als Hologramm betrachten von allen Seiten. .


Hab ich vor 20 Jahren in Sinsheim gesehen, nur statisch.


----------



## BunkerFunker (21. Mai 2017)

Das sieht doch schon mal toll aus, aber ich denke das wird noch ein paar Jahr/e-zehnte dauern bis das marktauglich ist.


----------

